# Canadian Jetta wheel specs..(Jetta City).



## Chip_ca (Aug 11, 2008)

In canada we have what they call the "City" Jetta and Golf. I believe they're simply 2005 or 2006 models being sold as 2008s with the "City" name attached to them.
The wheel diameter on the City Jetta is 16"...it's 15" on the City Golf. Would anyone know the bolt pattern ? 5x100 or 5 x 112 ?


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Canadian Jetta wheel specs..(Jetta City). (Chip_ca)*

5 x 100


----------

